# Say Cheese!!!



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Something I just love about goldens is their smile. Makes me want to speak "dog" so I could ask them If they actually know something we don't that makes them smile like that. 

Here's the place to post the best Golden smiles you have!!!
I'm starting with mine...


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Golden best friend smiles.










Happy mama and baby.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are some of Mia's smiles.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Being at Lake Michigan ALWAYS brings the biggest smiles!


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

here is Zippy smiling


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a happy one! The combination of a bright and sunny day and a garden hose...


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

More Smileys needed over here!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of smilin' pictures to choose from--here are a couple of them. Annie has a great smile!


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Prov31 said:


> Lots of smilin' pictures to choose from--here are a couple of them. Annie has a great smile!


Love the first one! She looks so comfy I almost envy her!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a Newbie smile!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! Beautiful smiles everyone!  Here's some of Molly!



















:


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Karmin @ Savannah Mae never stop smiling..


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Puppy smiles  Jake is rarely not smiling :


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Some favorite smiling photos of Bob and Natasha.

Tasha: sharing the stick and in the bushes.
Bob: At the beach and on the stairs


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty Happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lacey always has a big grin when asking for a tummy rub!


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

Kody's smile.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's an oldie but goodie and if nothing else, it is sure to BRING smiles to all!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's it!! 

Is that a one-in-a-million or what !!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Jules! You little goof 

Here's a few of Gus:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I haven't seen this pic of Molly before--love it! She's got so many crazy faces :



EvilNessCroft said:


> :


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's a couple of my boys smiling - my bridge kid Tuck (red) always had a smile !


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Isn't it great that they are always happy?


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Here's an oldie but goodie and if nothing else, it is sure to BRING smiles to all!!!


you're right!!! love that face!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Heres Lucy!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great smiles everyone, here's my happy kids

Sammi









Parker the cake thief









Tilley









and my late beloved Eli


----------



## aquagal (May 1, 2009)

Here Simba.Winkin and smilin


----------



## Olliver (Dec 23, 2008)

Oliver doing what he does best.....getting ready for a swim


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

*Bailey smile*

:wavey:


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Picture is in signature


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's my pair....


----------

